# H.E.L.P.!! Thumb Release: Cutting my D Loop!!!



## aftermath (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey I am brand new to Archery Talk and need some help.

I am shooting a Boss X Tru ball thumb release and for the past month I have been shooting about every day, any where from 30 to 50 arrows. My release is cutting my d loop. Seem to happen out of no where. I changed it a little less then 2 weeks ago, and now I am going to have to change it again. This is aggravating considering bow season is 10 days out. Not a problem anyone should have to deal with this close to the season.

Any one have any suggestions how to fix this problem, or have had this problem themselves???

Appreciate any help I can get. Thanks


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

take emery cloth or find sand paper and sand down where your release attaches to the d-loop. Most likely there is a bur there. If you take some fine thread and run it across there you should find it. This used to be a common problem with caliper releases that were shot off of the string, with brass nocks.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Contact Truball...they'll replace/repair it.

Worse case scenario, take some very fine grit sandpaper and sand the finger so there are no sharp edges.


----------



## aftermath (Sep 21, 2013)

Okay I read about the Emory cloth, but how fine are we talking? 

And NYSBowman you think Truball will replace it, I bought it through bass pro and its been several months ago, just havnt had a lot of time to shoot it the summer


----------



## aftermath (Sep 21, 2013)

Shanedut thanks for the tip about running a thread though there because I can't tell if there is a but or not by touch or sight


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I would send it back and let truball replace it


----------



## Tryin' (Jul 3, 2009)

My Carter Hammer was doing the same thing so I started with 500 grit and worked through 1500 and then used a metal rubbing compound to finish. Works good now!


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Take a Q-tip and rub it over the caliper jaws, if there is a bur it will grab the cotton. Then take some very fine wet/dry sand paper and smooth it out. I would do like Tryin said and start with 500 grit and work up to 1500 grit. Also make sure you are using a good quality D loop material like BCY. Then after the season contact Tru Ball and see what they will do.


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

May want to try using #24 release cord for the D-Loops. It is a bit harder and stiffer, but wears like iron. I had trouble wearing out D-loops using a caliper release, but after switching to the #24 on the advice of deezlin, have not had any more problems.

Go


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

You can use automotive rubbing compound or some fine valve grinding compound on a piece of para-chord and saw it back and forth across the release. It'll be smooth in a very short time. Polish for a few minutes and check with the Q-tip. Continue if needed.

You can fix it yourself in less than an hour or send it back to the factory and be without it for awhile. 

Best of luck to you.


----------

